# Celebrity Poodles



## bigpoodleperson

Cool! I didnt know Ellen has a poodle. I like her even more now!


----------



## Cdnjennga

Ellen Pompeo of Grey's Anatomy has two mini poodles. 

http://www.dogtipper.com/celebrity-canines/2009/05/ellen-pompeo-with-her-dog.html


----------



## Cdnjennga

Last one for now, although I am having fun with this!

Singer Joss Stone has a toy poodle.

http://allcutepuppies.blogspot.com/2007/10/toy-poodle.html


----------



## bigpoodleperson

I cant seem to find any pictures, but Jack Lemmon (who i Love) owned 2 standards.


----------



## gwtwmum2

I think Robin Williams owns two standard poodles too.


----------



## Cdnjennga

A few more... Montel Williams had his toy poodle take part in his wedding ceremony! He mentions him in the last question below.

http://thehill.com/20-questions/20-questions-with-montel-williams-2009-04-20.html


----------



## Cdnjennga

And John Leguizamo and his wife have a female black standard.

http://www.celebritydogwatcher.com/2009/04/27/john-leguizamo-is-a-poodle-kinda-guy/


----------



## Cdnjennga

gwtwmum2 said:


> I think Robin Williams owns two standard poodles too.


Yep, I found a family photo (out of date I'm guessing, as I think he's now divorced...)

http://www.lacyatkins.com/images/tod/800/TODBOOK_WILLIAMS_005.html


----------



## Cdnjennga

bigpoodleperson said:


> I cant seem to find any pictures, but Jack Lemmon (who i Love) owned 2 standards.


He did! It seems his poodle was a big part of his life. Someone even wrote a play about travelling with his dog up to a film set. I couldn't find a photo of Jack with his dog, but I did find a photo of the dog with her travelling companion. 

http://www.chambersstevens.com/travels_with_jack.php


----------



## spoospirit

_This was fun! Thanks for sharing.
_


----------



## Harley_chik

Adam West (Batman and Family Guy) had one, don't know if he still does. I only found one pic and it was old and poor quality.


----------



## katsdogworld

Fun thread! Found this after a google search:

http://www.tunneltwo.com/tutti/celebritypoodles.html

Dogs have almost always been prominent in the world of arts. A favorite subject of artists, the Poodle probably appears in more works of art and literature than any other dog. There were drawings of Poodles by several artists such as Durer (Germany, 15th and 16th centuries) and Goya (Spain, 18th century). Gertrude stein, Alexander Woollcort and Booth Tarkington were among the first to write about their Poodles.

In addition to being famous by nature, some Poodles also became famous simply for being companions to famous artists and/or celebrities. In his book Why We Love the Dogs We Do, Dr. Stanley Coren gives the following list of celebrities that owned Poodles at lease once in their lives (pp. 274-7). It’s amazing the amount of artists and/or celebrities owning Poodles. Their dogs’ names (if known), appear behind theirs.

Aaron Spelling (Angel) 
Albertina Walker (Pierre) 
Allen Ludden (Emma & others) 
Andrew Wyeth (Eloise) 
Barbara Cartland 
Barbara Eden (Annie) 
Barbara Walters 
Barbra Streisand (Sadie) 
Betty White (Dancer) 
Bob Hope (Mike) 
Carol Burnett (Beau Jangles) 
Cary Grant (Suzette) 
Catherine Cookson 
Claudette Colbert (Missy & others) 
Dan Rowan 
Debbie Reynolds (Killer & several others) 
Debi Mazar (Dolores) 
Diane Sawyer 
Don Adams (Brandy & others) 
Don Rickles (Joker) 
Doris Day (Bubbles, Columbus, Ivana, Dido, Muffy) 
Dorothy Parker (Misty) 
Elizabeth Taylor 
Elke Sommer (Hasi) 
Erma Brombeck (Frosty) 
George Sand 
Gertrude Stein 
Grace Kelly (Oliver & others) 
Gypsy Rose Lee (Bootsie) 
Helen Hayes (Chiquita) 
Ingmar Bergman (Teddy) 
Ivana Trump 
Jack LaLanne (Gnathy) 
Jack Lemmon (Chloe & others) 
Jaclyn Smith (Albert & others) 
Jacqueline Susann (Josephine) 
James Thurber 
Jane Alexander (Martini) 
Jane Goodall (Gigi) 
Janine Turner (Eclair) 
Jayne Mansfield 
Jennie Garth 
Jerre Mangione (Pushkin) 
Joan Bennett 
Joan Crawford (Cliquot) 
Joan Fontaine (Hazber)
Joe Garagolia (Wellington & Napoleon) 
John Forsythe (Fallon & several others) 
John Lehmann (Chico) 
John Mitchell (Buttons) 
John Steinbeck 
Julie Nixon (Vicky) 
Katharine Hepburn (Button) 
Kay Ballard (Pockets & others) 
Kirk Douglas (Teddy) 
Lainie Kazan (Sheltie) 
Liberace (Coco & many others) 
Louis XIV (white standards) 
Louis XVI 
Lucille Ball (Tinkerbell) 
Margorie Holmes (Tanjay) 
Maria Callas (Djedda, Pixie, & several others) 
Marie Antoinette 
Marilyn Monroe (Maf) 
Mary Higgins Clark (Porgy) 
Mary Kay Ash (Gigi, Monet) 
Mary Tyler Moore (Diswilliam & others) 
Michael Gray (Butch & others) 
Michael Wilding (Gee Gee) 
Mike Nichols 
Omar Bradley (Beau) 
Oribe (Pierre) 
Pablo Picasso 
Patrick Swayze (Derek) 
Prince Rupert of the Rhine 
Red Buttons (Lucy Brown & others) 
Robert & Ruth Grossman (Beauregard) 
Robert Mondavi (Fume Blanc) 
Robert Vaughn (Beans) 
Robin Riker (Woody) 
Ruth Gordon (Sacha) 
Sally Jessy Raphael (Fame) 
Sam Wanamaker 
Sammy Davis Jr. (Bojangles & several others) 
Shirley Jones (Skoshie) 
Tallulah Bankhead (Daisy) 
Vincent Price (Pablo & many others) 
Vivian Leigh (Sebastian) 
Walt Disney (Duchess) 
Walter Lippmann 
Winston Churchill (Rufus I & II)


----------



## Cdnjennga

Thought I'd bring this thread up again to add another celeb poodle owner. Robbie Williams, the British singer!


----------



## plumcrazy

I saw an issue of a "Hollywood" type mag at my dentist's office that had an article about Kirstie Alley - she has a standard poodle, too, but I can't find any pictures... The pictures in the magazine showed the dog in a pretty funky cut!


----------



## Harley_chik

I have a picture of Doris Day w/ her Poodles.


----------



## Cdnjennga

Harley_chik said:


> I have a picture of Doris Day w/ her Poodles.


Oohhh, multi coloured poodles. Cool!


----------



## Cdnjennga

Here's one of Joan Collins!


----------

